# New to the Allroad family too!



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Just got a 2015 Allroad.
Its gorgeous Audi silver. But is is stock so pics are redundant I suppose. :laugh:

A couple of questions. 

1. Is there a stone gaurd type of film anyone would recommend for the top of the rear bumper. Wanna keep that paint from getting messed up by my dog. This for example> https://www.lamin-x.com/audi-allroad-13-16-rear-bumper-guard.html

2. Will Thule bike mounts work with the Audi rack?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

deathhare. said:


> Just got a 2015 Allroad.
> Its gorgeous Audi silver. But is is stock so pics are redundant I suppose.
> 
> A couple of questions.
> ...


You can 3M (clear bra) the rear bumper same as you would the front end.

Which Thule bike rack? Is it a T slot mount or clamp mount? Either way should work with oem bars. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Ponto said:


> You can 3M (clear bra) the rear bumper same as you would the front end.
> 
> Which Thule bike rack? Is it a T slot mount or clamp mount? Either way should work with oem bars.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Thank you so much :thumbup:


----------



## danzee (Jan 27, 2020)

*Take a look at RGM Rearguards*

We got one of these in black for our 2013 Allroad. Perfect fit. It's looks great on the black car and has a scuff-resistant finish and color goes all the way through. It is of high quality. The Rearguard is applied using 3M autobody tape that comes with it. Wait for a warm dry day. It's pretty easy to apply.

https://store.ngpracing.com/rgm-rearguards


----------

